# Male behaviour



## Mr Mbuna (Nov 16, 2007)

My Alpha male Ikola has been acting strangely lately. He has taken residence in the left hand pile of rocks (there are three piles) and is defending it vigorously. This began after one of his ladies spat her babies there and although she has stopped taking them back now (she did for 2 weeks) he is still defending his pile crazily. The male from the right hand pile has been meeting up for some serious tussles and there are some other males present; most aggresion is directed at them. Lately though, he has not been eating, although still defending vigorously. He took a little this evening and this morning he had a clamped fin, but tonight seems ok. I'm thinking stress related early bloat, but he is still really lively, aggressive and taking small amounts of food. Have treated the tank just in case. (with Octozin). I have just aquired some clout but have no treatment tank. (It seems to be really strong stuff from the label warnings. I am reluctant to treat the whole tank with it.)
So, the question is does this sound like normal male behaviour? Can aggressive defending cause them to reduce food intake?


----------



## xchimbax (May 18, 2003)

This is quite normal behavior from alpha males, i wouldnt medicate
They get very territorial and wont even join the rest of the group at times for a feed as of fear of loosing their territory


----------



## hook848 (Nov 12, 2002)

I agree it's normal behavior. One of my alpha males was content to feed on what food drifted his way, rather than leave his territory unguarded and join the feeding frenzy. Still keep an eye on yours. Only you can really know when it is something more serious.

<snip>


Mr Mbuna said:


> The male from the right hand pile has been meeting up for some serious tussles and there are some other males present; *most aggresion is directed at them.*


<snip>

I just wanted to comment on your statement above. When I read about people culling extra males, I'm always reminded of a very good reason not to. Extra males give the alpha an outlet for aggression, leaving the females in peace. JMHO


----------



## Mr Mbuna (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for the replies - that's what I wanted to hear. The females do seem to benefit from the extra males. Ad Konings advocates equal males to females.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

It sounds like he's guarding the fry.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

In brichardi groups, annectens groups, and with Mpimbwe you want to minimze males. Those are some extremely agressive groups, and especially in Annectens. They colored male will hunt down and destroy any male that tries to color even in a 6ft tank.

I've tried lots of things and as long as the other males dont show color they are usually ok.

My Ujiji group has about 6 males in there and 4 of them have good territories in the 6ft and are actually able to make spawns, the other two males though, harass the **** out of the female herd in the top of the tank.

I would do everything possible in these groups to minimize males.

Other groups, Duboisi, moorii types, and kasabae types, I agree with Konnings female and males can be equal without much problem in a 6ft tank. Otherwise, best in Trio's for these types.

I would not be too concerend with what you got going on, just keep an eye on him for complete no eating, and also not chasing anyone. IF he does that then there is a problem. I would use CLOUT, it is the best BLOAT cure without a doubt.

Best of luck!

Geoff


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Prob is most can not get CLOUT in the UK.
Please tell me were you can get it.


----------



## Mr Mbuna (Nov 16, 2007)

You can't get Clout in UK as far as I know. I had some friends bring me some back from America. Couldn't find any myself whilst in NYC recently.
Update : The beta male was the one with the clamped fin, not the Alpha as I thought. He has since retired to the far side of the tank and under the clamped fin he has developed a large swelling with the scales protruding. He is still showing good colour and fairly lively though with no white stringy faeces. Anyway, tonight I have managed to set up a 3' hospital tank and he is in there on his own with a load of Clout. It might be too late but its worth a try. Trouble is, if he survives, I doubt whether he will find a place back in the main tank.
Still, at least I've had an excuse to get another tank past the wife. :wink: It will become my nursery tank once this fish has recovered (or snuffed it).


----------

